# Winter Doldrums



## JWC sr. (Dec 14, 2014)

Just sitting here today after being out in the pastures this evening and I was thanking my lucky stars for the 76 degree day. We down here in the lower states tend to forget what you folks in the northern part of the country are dealing with right now.






I was in Columbus, Ohio this last week and it was 24 degrees when we left and 77 when we got off the plane. I don't think I could handle more than a few days of it. I know my horses couldn't. LOL

More power to you folks though.





This time of year I start to get antsy waiting on the foaling season and show season to start. Show season starts in less than two months from now. And foaling season right after that for us.





Can't wait for either, the show string is really shaping up, with a wide variety of AMHR and ASPC horses coming out. We really are planning on hitting the foundation ASPC and under 34" AMHR classes hard this year.

We also are really looking forward to the Rhapsody's Majestic Reign (AKA Majic), Silver Streak and JC's Rambo babies this year it is going to be fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2014)

Doesn't sound as though you have any doldrums there! You and your horses are keeping busy.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 17, 2014)

January is always the very hardest time here in Illinois for me. It's usually the worst month. We may get hard stuff in a few of the other months. But it's January that I have to really drag myself through. I am going to TRY to plan to bundle up and take the horses into the barn aisle and work on basics like fore and hind pivots, backing, yielding to pressure and other odds and ends. I will TRY, because I really hate braving that cold to go out and get them and do it. What I look forward to and work on is the annual Midwest Horse Fair in Madison Wisconsin, which is in April. Our mini club is usually asked back to participate and I have that to make plans for during those boring months.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes we have stay busy, but this period of no shows and no babies yet is always met with anxious sense of "would you just hurry up and get this over" LOL.





But with hoof trimming, planning the show string and prepping for the new babies in a couple of months the time will pass quickly. I am sure, then it will be fast and furious for about 8 months. LOL

Our first show here on the Texas Show Circuit starts the first week in February this year. After that the shows start coming nearly every week, either here in Texas or Oklahoma. Let the fun begin sooner rather than later. LOL


----------

